

Make the terms of plea bargains admissible during sentencing - kinofcain
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-terms-any-plea-bargain-sought-prosecutors-admissible-sentencing/qNfR3nSc?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl

======
byoung2
Wouldn't this be a state issue? Or does this only apply to federal cases?

